# Mushroom ID Certification Classes



## mikeology (Dec 6, 2012)

I will be teaching mushroom identification classes for certification by the State of Minnesota late this month. Completion of the certification class enables the legal sale of those specific species of wild mushrooms in Minnesota (all other standard business licenses and insurance are still required). Details will be coming on Monday---please join me at https://www.facebook.com/MikeologyStore for updates and other mushroom events throughout the year!

Can you feel it?

Mike-


----------



## mikeology (Dec 6, 2012)

Below is the information regarding certification for the sale of specific wild mushrooms in Minnesota. To be clear to everyone, the class is NOT intended to teach a person "where" to find these mushrooms---although much of the information would be extremely helpful in more carefully considering where to look. The class, in my mind, serves a few purposes. For many, they wish to be absolutely certain that they can identify the mushrooms below for their own personal consumption or to share with family and friends. For some, they may be a chef or other food professional who wishes to be certified so that they may have an added layer of protection from potentially serving a poisonous mushroom purchased from a forager licensed to sell to them. For the last group, they are wishing to be able to openly sell their mushrooms commercially and need to receive this certification to do so legally.

This is only the second year of the program and, as we move forward, additional species will be added. It is likely that for many species, a field component will be required to best teach how to identify a poisonous look-a-like.

I hope people will find the class interesting, educational and well worth the cost of worry---whether you are a chef, a seller or just love to eat wild mushrooms!

Mike-


MUSHROOM IDENTIFICATION/FOOD SAFETY CERTIFICATION

Provided by the University of Minnesota Extension/Department of Food Science and Nutrition

Instructors: Mike Kempenich, Chief Fungi at The Mikeology Store, Dr. Joellen Feirtag, Ph.D. Professor and Food Safety Specialist

Mushroom Foragers and Food Service – Commercial Sale of Morel Mushrooms.

In accordance with the Minnesota Food Code: Mushroom Foragers wishing to sell their Morel Mushrooms to Commercial Establishments must have taken a course in:
Mushroom Identification, Traceability and Safe Food Handling and provide documentation (letter) of course completion from an Academic Institute to the Minnesota Department of Agriculture (MDA)

The following mushrooms will be included for identification:
Morel Morchella esculenta
Oyster Pleurotus ostreatus
Black Trumpet Craterellus cornucopioides
Giant Puffball Calvatia gigantea

Additional Topics Covered:
Characterization of mushroom groups; recent development in classification
Collecting, Storage, and transportation
Edibility concerns
Possible health benefits and concerns
Mushrooms that may be confused with look-a likes and poisoning issues which may result from consumption

This 4 hour workshop is being offered on the following Dates:
April 25, 2013 April 26, 2013
April 29, 2013 May 1, 2013

Time: 8:00 am to 12:00 pm
Location: University of Minnesota, St. Paul - Andrew Boss Laboratory of Meat Science Bldg.
1354 Eckles Avenue, St. Paul Room 223

Cost of the Workshop is $125.00 per person

Because space is limited, it is important to return a registration form as soon as possible.

You may receive a registration for by requesting one from either Holly Andruschak: [email protected] or from Mike Kempenich: [email protected]

Payment (Cash or Check) should be brought to the workshop. Checks made payable to University of Minnesota


----------

